# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Mujh Se Mohabbat Hai ?

## eastwast



----------


## eastwast

*sweet post*

*nice Sharing friend and Perfect poem:thumbs: 


*

----------


## ahssas

sorry but i didnt understand anything..so any body can explain it in english..mujhe urud nahi aata..tho plz koi mujhe hindi mein explain kar da ga...

----------


## john_ibraham11

ok main hoon na so tum tetion maat lo main samja doonga ok mujko ati hai urdu ok

----------


## ahssas

ok thanks nabeel....love u..

----------


## RAHEN

confession of love...great...nice presentation...welldone..:up;

----------


## eastwast

*SALAM aHSSAS
AS POEM KA MATLAB HAI .......larka intezar main hai larki kai kai wo larki kub us ki mohbbat kabool kare ase umeed par wo Rooz intezar karta hai........kub wo gril love main yas bolai ge............ok

*

----------


## eastwast

*thanx rahen jeee*

*thanx rahen jee buss app doston ki mohbbat chayiii 

*

----------


## eastwast

*thanx jhon bro*

*thanx jhon app nai ak nazar Nazam ko dikha

http://*

----------


## eastwast

*Usama Bhai Thanx*

*bohat thanx USAMA BROTHER

APP NAI AS KADAR NAZAM KO PASAND KIYA VERY THANX
*

----------


## ahssas

ok nice thanks to explain it for me...thanks alot imran bhai...

----------


## asma girl

*so sweet*

*awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww very sweet bohat he nice imran wow yaar:kissing: 

*

----------


## eastwast

*sweet*

* nice one post love and 
*

----------


## amreen sweet

*muj se Mohbbat ka Iqraar KARTA ............kaash Koe Larka mujhe pyar karta

nice well done jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

*

----------


## Muzna

hmmm nice one  :Smile:

----------


## hum tum yaar

*koi Jal Gaya OR kase nai DUA deeeeeeeeeee  tareef naa karna waki zulam main shumar hota hai ...............nice post imran :thumbs: 
*

----------


## eastwast

tum say Mohabbat hai .......nice one imran bhai:thumbs:

----------


## eastwast

*sweet post*

*koch comi nahi mere dost.........phir bhi hum tera saath mangte hai.......thanx friend......so much ........nice one o one:thumbs: 
*

----------


## eastwast

Usama , threem ,   muzna jeeeeeee , amreen . very thanx friends

----------


## eastwast

very sweet

----------


## hina sweet

*nice ............... one imran dil par lagte hai sedhi ...........:captain: 

*

----------


## eastwast

*nice*

nice one

imran app nai aai besmaALLHA Kai likha plzzzzzzz reply me ? bohat he sweet

----------


## eastwast

wow sweet ALLHA VERY NICE ........:thumbs:

----------

